Ask HN: Why GitHub is so often down? - pplonski86
======
Jaxkr
It’s an enormously complex service with extremely high traffic.

Building nearly every piece of software requires pulling some dependency from
GitHub.

------
rurban
Updates are done at Monday noon. At night you would not recognize it, but you
would not have all the analysts to find out what went wrong. Updates always
fail.

------
hkai
Micromanaged software.

